# My faith in humans versus dogs...



## totallyunexpected (Nov 21, 2012)

More than two months past DD and much reflection, I've noticed two trends:

1. My faith in human relationships is decreasing every day.

2. My faith in dog-human relationships is increasing every day.

As I ride the bus, I wonder how many people are hurting from infidelity. I wonder how many argued the night before. I wonder how many are secretly imagining sex with another partner. I wonder how many have porn addictions. How many will eventually, twenty years later, stab a knife in their partner's heart by cheating.

Then when in the dog park or in my dog's company, I see such beauty, optimism, and love. I look at my darling dog and she is always there for me, and I for her. She expects love from me but always gives more back. Dogs with a hard life and dumped at a shelter gratefully join your home and give back much more love than has ever been given to them. Life is beautiful. Life is full of love. They do unto others as is done to them or better.

Above all, a good dog is a thousand times more loyal than a good human. They will never stab us in the heart.

Anyone else experiencing the same disappointment in humanity and admiration in canines?









If you are you love dogs or want some inspiration, read this article about Kabang the Hero dog who lost his snout saving two girls. And look how much love he still gives!

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/the-amazing-story-of-kabang-the-hero-dog-without


----------



## Malcolm38 (Dec 25, 2012)

I prefer dogs at this point. 

My avatar isn't happy about that though


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

LOL - We had a fabulous dog growing up - beautiful looking, strong, fast, gentle and loved by the family.

He also bolted out of the house whenever he could and roamed the neighborhood looking for attractive ladies. There were lots of puppies in families in the area that suspiciously looked like him (and he was a distinctive mutt - collie, german shepherd, husky). At one point, we discovered that he was two-timing us with another family. They loved him so much when he showed up that they let him settle in until he was ready to come home to his 'real' family.

He was a real dog, that one.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

My dogs have always helped me through some rough times in my life. When no one else was there, they always were and could always bring a smile to my face.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

I feel so bad for my dog. He seems to have been traumatized by the destruction of our family. He hates my breakdowns and usually hides away under the bed when I'm having one of my "moments".

But, he keeps me grounded. I always have to come home to feed him and walk him and if it wasn't for him I would likely be in total self destruct mode.

My dog is probably saving my life. He is such a blessing to me.


----------



## Numbersixxx (Oct 10, 2012)

I have known for a long time that humans are garbage. But I don't see how there is anything positive in having faith, i.e. believing in something when there is no evidence for it. This applys for all cases.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Faith on it's own has very little to do with reality by it's own definition.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

alte Dame said:


> LOL - We had a fabulous dog growing up - beautiful looking, strong, fast, gentle and loved by the family.
> 
> He also bolted out of the house whenever he could and roamed the neighborhood looking for attractive ladies. There were lots of puppies in families in the area that suspiciously looked like him (and he was a distinctive mutt - collie, german shepherd, husky). At one point, we discovered that he was two-timing us with another family. They loved him so much when he showed up that they let him settle in until he was ready to come home to his 'real' family.
> 
> He was a real dog, that one.


:rofl:

I think I just destroyed the keyboard with the coffee.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I've known this for a very long time. And it's not just dogs, it's all animals. Animals are genuine and honest.


----------



## JMGrey (Dec 19, 2012)

totallyunexpected said:


> More than two months past DD and much reflection, I've noticed two trends:
> 
> 1. My faith in human relationships is decreasing every day.
> 
> ...


I'm certainly glad that your dog has been such a comfort but you, like so many these days, are anthropomorphizing the dog's behavior for your emotional benefit. You have faith in your relationship with your dog, because its behavior is based on instinct and therefore completely predictable and also because your relationship with it is so basic, emotionally deep (on your side at least) yet devoid of intimacy. You tell your secrets to it but it cannot comprehend nor speak, so those secrets are safe. You cannot bed it (yes, I know that this is not strictly true but I prefer to believe, or at least hope, that most people are not _that_ degenerate), so you need never worry that it will betray you in seeking someone else. The only trust with which you must act in relationship to the dog is physical trust. You bank on the idea that it will not attack you and it probably won't because you're, presumably, the alpha in what your dog construes as her pack.

My point is that I know you're distrustful of people after what happened and I certainly don't blame you. I'm distrustful of people and it hasn't happened to me at all. But humans crave and need _meaningful_ communication, the exchange of ideas in a common tongue, the nuance of recognition that comes from association with other thinking creatures. People lost in the wilderness, starved of companionship, do not conjure an imaginary dog. They create and imaginary friend that can speak. All I'm saying you need human friends as well.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

I have been hurt in many ways and by many people in my life and - many of them men. Still, I trusted just one more time because I'm stupid and naive enough to believe that if good can exist in me, it can exist in others as well. I do not want to be a cynic but this experience is testing that immensely. 

I would love a dog right now. For the company and for feeling more secure to be alone at night. I hope to get one some time this year after I move.


----------



## dogman (Jul 24, 2012)

Dogs are the most honest friends you can have. It's good they can't talk.


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

Everytime you walk in my door, whether you have gone for the day or for a walk to the mailbox my dog greets you doing the kidney bean (he's a boxer). When my WH walks in he gets the same reaction from our dog and always showers him with affection. I asked WH what I had to do to get the attention the dog gets (LOL). One day (this was a while back, I learned my lesson) I was a little jealous and a lot sarcastic and decided that I was going to react the same way the dog did upon his arrival. I dont know how he does it (the dog) because all that jumping and bouncing around and I tripped over myself and sprained my ankle.

Now the excitement in the house for my WH comes from our dogs only..lol


----------

